# Best ever rounds



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

I shot a 80 on Sunday and a 81 on Monday (xmas eve). Now i know those 4 golf lessons i had have paid off, my swing feels very relaxed now and my tempo is a lot better. I only missed 1 fairway on Monday but 3 putted 4 times, so the round could have been a lot better.

I'm really looking forward to my next round.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

+12 (84 I think) was my best up at Los Verdes, that was about 2 months back....I haven't been able to repeat that quite yet but I've only been back on the horse for a few months...I guess coming close to a year now.... since I stopped playing about 5 years back.


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

I just got back from another round and i shot 84. 40 on the out 9 and 44 coming back. I hit a +4 on one hole! and a double on another or it would have been sub 80!


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

My best round is 82 and course par was 63 so that isn't very good but that was before I had lessons. After the lessons I had today I feel I could shoot maybe 80 or so.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Par 70 course even par.
Par 72 course, even par
Par 66 course -4
Par 64 course -4
Many 9 hole rounds 2-3 under par.
Many rounds in the low 70's on Par 70 and 72 courses.
No point in mentioning course names, no one will know where they are. All are in Ontario, one is no longer a golf course.
Best 4 Man Scramble score, Par 72, 6450 yards -14


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm thinking of moving the post above me to the pro's forum :laugh:
That's some nice rounds Golfbum:thumbsup:


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

chiefmasterjedi said:


> I'm thinking of moving the post above me to the pro's forum :laugh:
> That's some nice rounds Golfbum:thumbsup:


Thank You. It helps when you play well over 100 rounds a season. That tends to improve your game, if you have game to begin with. 

I think one of my best rounds in the past two years was actually a +5 on a decent course here. It was 7 weeks after I had a double heart by pass. I was not swinging at full strength, I did not miss a fairway. Considering my condition at the time it was a damn good round of golf.

In 25 years I have had one formal lesson from a CPGA Pro. Now I actually work with that Pro so if I am having any swing issues I can deal directly with him first hand.:thumbsup:


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

At my local course, i've had a 62 (its par 69).

At NSW, i've had 69 (par 72 championship course, 3rd best in Australia)

At The Australian, ive had 71 in the wind (Par 72, host of the Australian Open in 07)

Many rounds at 1 or 2 over, and many at 1 or 2 under at various courses. It helps down here being able to play all year round.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Best ever 9 holes is 35, one under par, done that 3 or 4 times. Best ever 18 holes is 73, one over par, done once in 1989. Shot 74-76 many times, and even stood an the 18th tee once at 1 under... hooked my tee shot OB and faded into the sunset. :dunno: All of those rounds were on par 72 courses.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

My best ever on a Par 70 I think was a 66.. I'll have to dig through my scorecard collection to be sure..

Best ever on a Par 72: 67

Best ever on a Par 66: 64.. that is one TOUGH course!

Best 9 hole score (Par 36): 33

Those are my best ever rounds.. Most of my rounds are anywhere from -2 to +1.. But since I haven't played much in the last few months, I'm scared to think how high it'll be when I do go out again..


----------

